# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  even voorstellen

## posturologie

Ik ben Peter W.B.Oomens, voormalig podoposturaal en manueel therapeut. Podoposturaal therapeuten veranderen de houding via de voeten. Net als je een wiebelend tafeltje met bijvoorbeeld een bierviltje onder een van de pootjes stabiel maakt. Eenvoudig en logisch om te zien, ingewikkeld om uit te leggen. Mijn oorspronkelijke opleiding heb ik in Parijs en Rotterdam gehad. Met ruim dertig jaar ervaring en twintig jaar praktijkvoering in mijn Praktijk Integrale Houdingstherapie te Doorn (U), heb ik veel mensen met rug- en andere houdingsklachten kunnen behandelen.

Na vier jaar voorzitterschap van de beroepsvereniging, bestudeer ik nu de posturologie (= houdingskunde) en de verbanden die blijken te bestaan tussen zien en houding en bijvoorbeeld de bewegingen van het kaakgewricht. *Podoposturale therapie* is daarbij letterlijk de *basis*.

Naast vakartikelen heb ik een aantal boekjes geschreven, interviews gegeven. en ben ik gastdocent fysiotherapie geweest. Zelf heb ik geen praktijk meer, maar geef ik nog wel regelmatig advies. Zowel aan collega's als patienten. Daarnaast begeleid ik beginnende collega's.

Peter W.B.Oomens
Research on Posturology.

----------

